# For skiers/snowboarders who love rivers.



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

River friends - 
I am the founder and executive director of GOALS ("Get Outside And Learn Something"), a Colorado nonprofit offering outdoor education programs for kids centered entirely around multi-day wilderness river trips. 

We work hard throughout the year to raise the money needed to get kids out and keep their programs as affordable as possible - but our biggest fund raiser of the year is coming up on April 5th. The "Get Up and Get Down to Get Kids Out" Vertical Challenge is a skiing/snowboarding event at Winter Park. There's no cost to participate, and we'll even provide you with a Winter Park lift ticket if you raise just $300. 

The premise of the event is simple - you agree to ski/ride no less than 10,000 vertical feet, set up an online fundraising page to collect pledges, then ask friends and family members for support. The more you raise, the more you can win - including a Never Summer snowboard, Icelantic skis, a 2014/15 Winter Park season pass, etc. 

This year, there's an individual class AND a team class - as well as an "out-of-towner" class for people who can't make it to the event but want to help support GOALS efforts to connect kids with the outdoors on wild rivers. 

Please check out the information under out "Get Involved" tab on the goals4youth.org homepage, or watch this video to learn more. 

The strength of this event is generated by the people participating. Please consider skiing for a cause you believe in on April 5th!


----------

